# Which mare do you like best?



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm thinking about going to view these mares, I have a definite preference for one of them, but based purely on pics which do you prefer.

Gem



















or Jazz



















Full sisters so breeding the same for both



What do you see, what do you like, don't like, and which do you like best?
*http://www.downthefenske.com/usersite/animals/95092*


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Theyre both camped under- and stand under on the forend.

i like the first mares build a little better- shes got a leaner body looks like longer legs too. The second horses neck ties in way too low and is more round- kinda looks slab sided.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I like the body of the first one better, but I like the front legs on the second a _whole_ lot better. Those super short cannons and low set knees should make for some very flowy and flat pleasure movement.

It's always so hard for me to judge a pinto just from pictures because their markings can play such big tricks on your eyes LOL.

BUT, if the second was trimmed down to where she wasn't quite so fat, I think I'd like her more because she just seems to have more substance than the first...though she is a little more upright in her shoulder.

Both have nice short backs though.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I find paints so hard to critique, my eye keeps being drawn to the pattern rather than the actual build.

There is something funky looking about the withers/shoulder in the last pic


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

i like the look of the first mare better than the second..i cant place my finger on it exactly..but something just seems off about the second one...


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Second one hands down. She'll look lovely once she's in shape. The first one has scary-looking pasterns and angles on the lower leg. Look at the fronts in that first pic! Eek... I hope that's an illusion.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I say the first one. I prefer the way her wither runs long into her back, and I cannot see her eyes, but her expression makes me smile. Gem may toe out a bit in front, but her feet look a bit long, too. I prefer her longer pasterns. 

Nancy


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It will be interesting to see them in person for sure, you can tell a whole lot from pics, but as we know those 2 pics can make a good horse look poor, or a poorer horse look good.

Of the two, just from those pics I like the first one best, but I freely admit that I am biased to some extent because I like her color better However, the second one being stockier may be a better fit, but she is obviously overweight in that pic, so that will be interesting to see. The pasterns are scary in the first pic, better in the second, but definitely and area for a closer look.

Oh and I found the sire









And the dam


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

dam is buck kneed and has a very steep shoulder- dont take offense but i do not like her at all.

i like the sire better hes stocky and shorter looking but has a short neck- it is proportionate to his body (ties in nicely) like his head shape and his color- got a nice hip too.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

No offence taken at a genuine opinion genuinely shared, and the mare wouldn't be in a brood mare band of mine. I do like the stud though.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, the mare is not one I would have chosen to breed, but I do like the stud quite a lot. His front pasterns are a little more upright than what I would call ideal, but other than that, he looks like a very nice horse that would stand up to a lot of years of hard work.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the stud looks like he's on steroids. very beefy.

I like the second one, for the same reasons that smrobs said. The legs are better on this one, both front and back, and the hip angle and size is better, too. She is overweight , but will look nice once she has slimmed down. She has the look of a horse that will stay sound, where as the first one seems to be more show, less staying power.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Sorry, but I like the first one so much better. Maybe it's just the picture, but the 1st pic of the 2nd horse makes her look really short and fat. Do they both ride equally well? Any chance you could take both? I love the sire, but that mare is horrible looking, doesn't even look healthy to me.*


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

In several ways which others have stated, I like the second horse better than the first. If their training, temperament and riding abilities are the same, she would be the one I'd choose.

I also don't like their dam much at all. The sire is much better and the second mare looks to have taken more from the sire.

Oh and GH, you are not being naughty, are you???

Lizzie


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

No not being naughty Lizzie, but giving serious thought to life following my fall from Ben last week, etc etc.

Spoke to the woman who owned the stud at the time of breeding, and he is a good old boy. Very good minded, built like a tank, but athletic with it, she still rides a daughter of his. Must have a look at the babies that she has over there off of him, coincidently it is the place where Emmy is going for some update training.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh dear, I didn't know you had had a fall. Hope you are ok.

Lizzie


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, back to one piece again, and the bruises have largely gone, sigh...just took a little chiropractic work, a ton of ice and a bunch of anti inflammatories :wink:


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Well I'm glad to know you are ok. Be careful m'dear.

Lizzie


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

GH-I agree that I am drawn to the color of the first one.....I prefer more dark than white on paints, just personal preference, and a bit of real it-easier to keep clean. 

However-the second mare I think will look a lot more like the stud when she is in shape, and you (and everyone) likes him......He looks a little downhill to me, but I do like him. Both sound like they may have low level reining ability-daddy has done it, not sure how well, and grandsire did ok. I have heard that when you are looking for a horse built to rein, you want a trapeziod shape, with the legs somewhat under the horse. Also a little bit cowhocked. Both seem to have those qualities. 

I think what looks a little weird in the second mares shoulder is fat. SHe needs to be in work and I think she would muscle up nicely, and look even more like daddy.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

GH, I'm so sorry about your fall, those are never fun at all. I'll offer you a gentle :hug:, trying to avoid all remaining sore spots.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

What is your goal with either mare? Why look at these mares?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I am looking for a reliable and fun mount just to plod around on. Why look at these girls, because they caught my eye, I like the basic build, and I may just be a little partial to a paint.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Okay, just curious as to your goals - I thought you were interested in a really well broke reiner? (Or well broke something?) If I can be 10000% honest, and not snarky in the least - will these mares add to your stress about having too many horses that aren't "the one"?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

OK, a REALLY well broke reiner, yes I would probably love one, but the price tag will be out of my range.

These two are on my 'go see' list, because I think I'm going to get out and kiss a few frogs and see if any princes' pop up!

Just about every horse I have bought has had a compromise, a niggle, a something. So all I can say is I will know the right one when I find it, only to find it I gotta go ride some.

And yes that does include riding Hollywood again, and that was supposed to be today, but now Wednesday, seems like if I sell Cody and Wills, who are already listed, and *GULP* Ben, I would have enough money to buy her. But she will have a size question mark, so I need to either rule her in or out, and if I am not comfortable to ride her NOW, and I mean just get on and ride, then she will remain a lesson horse until she is sold.

What I want though is that feeling of being able to do ANYTHING on that horse, that is the missing link, and I don't know where I will find that again until I go try some.:wink:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

First that I have heard you are selling some horses. Not that nice arab mare of yours. IMO she is a much better horse than either of the paints. Not just becuase she is an arab either.
Good luck in your search. Hope you are back to normal soon. Shalom


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh no not the Arab, she is going for a months training, with a reining trainer:wink: but just to get 30 days if western basics on her, then she will be back.

My old Arab mare, Emmy's dam will never be sold, so there will always be two arabs in my life. I can't imagine not owning one now


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I'd take the second one for reasons already mentioned (legs, pasterns).
I like Dad, too...but I seem to be partial to "beefy" since we ride two of them...Toby Turbo and Sassy Fatassy.
Happy plodding! Be careful what you wish for. You might get it! I bought Sassy a year ago so I would have a horse to mosey along with my husband's horse. Well, I got it. She couldn't outwalk a fat man. : ) But she's green so maybe there is hope...I hope! And I like her, so there you are.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

That mare is nice. I can remember drooling over her. I know you are not interested in breeding that mare. However that one is one very good example of a mare that represents the breed very well.
If she was for sale I was going to inquire about her. good luck with your search. If you were near Texas I have a couple of good QHs looking for a home still. Just want them to go to a good home. Shalom


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Dustbunny, I won't be buying one that is too slow either, can't be doing with that, safe but not deadheaded, which is why I need to ride a few to find the right one.

Db, not so much not interested, as I keep resisting temptation to breed her:wink:


Now if you like her a lot, here is a thought for you, have a look here Grace Underfire AVF a full sister, I have been so tempted to buy her, but all the logic I have is I am an Ace hoarder. I know that the breeder preferred Grace there over my Emmy


----------



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

"Sassy Fatassy" ****!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

All I can say is WOW! That is another nice mare. I would love to see what she can produce with a purebred arab stallion. Shalom


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think the second one would suit you better, she's got more bone and depth to her. I think she'll still look stocky even when she loses weight as she takes after her sire but you can turn that flab to muscle and she'll look impressive
Not so far to fall and a lot easier to get on than Ben!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, that's true jaydee, I like the idea of being a little closer to the ground some days.

OK, still liking the mares, just one of those gut feel things maybe, but now word is out that I am looking I am being sent links by people, so I maybe posting random horses on here, not so much that I am wanting to go see all of them, but because I am keeping an open mind, until I can actually go ride some...

This guy for instance, is hell cute I think, but only 3, which would make me worry because of my weight, if he was 5 maybe, but he is only a baby. My question is though more about his training, I've seen this guy ride other horses, but never have seen him ride like this, is this a 'over compensation to help the youngster' sort of thing do you think?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I find getting on as big a problem as the idea of falling off (which I try to not think about too much) I use a standard mounting block at home and we carry it with us in the trailer but I seriously feel like a I could do with an extra step to get on Jazzie (16.2) Its like I've lost my bounce. I can still actually haul myself up onto Looby from the floor because she stands like a saint and isn't the type that the saddle slides around no matter how tight you have it - unlike Willow
That video............
All the youngsters we bred and my long ago boss bred were like that and they were all TB/WB/ID crosses. They just accepted everything you threw at them because they were used to it from day 1
I would worry about that young horses back, at 3 years old he's asking a lot of it under saddle with his weight and the weight of a western saddle too. But that could be because I'm from the UK where its not considered professional to do so much with a horse under 4yrs


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, Jaydee, my English side rebels at a big person riding, and a 3 year old being that broke! 

The mounting thing, that is an odd one for me, I have to use a block, but it is easier climbing up the side of Ben, when I do get my foot in the stirrup, than just putting my foot in and swinging over like I do for Emmy.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The mare you posted along side that nice QH looking stallion is a LOT BETTER than that photo shows her to be. She is standing awful, camera is at an awful angle, she has brood mare belly and is out of shape. 

If you look deeper she is pretty nice. Her shoulder sweeps back well and her point os shoulder is pretty well placed. Her neck is a bit fat and there are wrinkles that make it look like s steep shoulder. She has nice low knees and hocks. she may be a bit straight through the hocks. 

Of the two mares posted I like #2 better.


----------

